# 8th Edition flyers in combat



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Boom I'm back baby!

So after two attempts to bring down space marine flyers with warp talons (photos of my new Word Bearers will be making an appearance soon) I've come up against a rule that puzzles me somewhat.

1.Flyer is in combat.
2. Movement phase - flyer moves minimum distance or further, over flying unit it is in combat with, after doing the pivot as required in the 'supersonic' datasheet rule.
3. Shooting phase - flyer shoots how it wants 
4. Assault phase - flyer cannot charge.

Now, call me desirous of a slightly more lengthy rulebook, but I feel like step 2 there is a little lacklustre. I'd imagine that, for example, stormboys jump onto valkyries, or warp talons dig their claws in and ride stormfangs while tearing at them with their other hand. Being left in the dust just doesn't seem right!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

You've got the sequence of actions right, to me it shows how much faster moving the various flyers are.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ahhh but don't you want to recreate that scene from Space Marine - the computer game - with the flight of the valkyries? Where's the romance?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Not if it involves moving models with my model across the table :laugh:

It's cool for sure, but could more easily be represented by hits made by models in base contact as the flyer moves away I think.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ntaw's right. Just use your imagination.


----------

